# Best Technology for Boards?



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I currently ride a Ride Decade, I highly recomend the Yukon if you have wide feet, it's essentially the same board as the Timeless but wide. I'm picking up a LibTech SkunkApe for this season. I've only heard good things about NeverSummer as well though I haven't ridden one to give a personal experience on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey thanks guys! If anyone knows of a great American Web site that sells great gear and ships to Canada. Maybe toss that on here too. Cheers!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

check ebay
i ight be able to ship boards from my winter job, but shipping will kill u


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey K$. I depends on where you are shipping too. I shipped a board to Norway and one to Cananda. Neither one of them went over $30 for shipping. Depending on the cost it still might be worth it for our overseas members. Of course with the American dollar dropping below the Canandian dollar now, it could very well be worth their time and money to have it shipped from the US.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Getting Back to Boards I've looked things over and i'm seriously looking at these 3boards, people's opinions would really help out. Is it better to buy cheaper and replace a board every 2 or 3 years vs investing more on a board and in turn keep it longer?

Ride Concept TMS (161) $499.99 (Sounds like a very good board, how light is it?)
Ride Concept UL (161) $749.99 (Is the ultralight worth the extra money?)
Never Summer Heritage (162) $519.99 (Is this Never Summer board going to take the Ride TMS, because i prefer the look of the Ride Concept TMS vs the Never Summer. From what i can tell Never Summer will ship from US to CAN and "Ride" won't.) Thanks in advance.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

LeafRider said:


> Getting Back to Boards I've looked things over and i'm seriously looking at these 3boards, people's opinions would really help out. Is it better to buy cheaper and replace a board every 2 or 3 years vs investing more on a board and in turn keep it longer?
> 
> Ride Concept TMS (161) $499.99 (Sounds like a very good board, how light is it?)
> Ride Concept UL (161) $749.99 (Is the ultralight worth the extra money?)
> Never Summer Heritage (162) $519.99 (Is this Never Summer board going to take the Ride TMS, because i prefer the look of the Ride Concept TMS vs the Never Summer. From what i can tell Never Summer will ship from US to CAN and "Ride" won't.) Thanks in advance.


I personally wouldn't spend the extra $ on the UL but that's me...Both companies produce a very good product, go with the one you like the best


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Clothing, Backpacks, Travel Gear, Snowboards & Skis - US Outdoor Store


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

So i've managed to throw another board made by Lib Tech into the mix...

Lib Tech Travis Rice MTX 161.5 - Does anyone ride this board? Anyone share a review of what this board has to offer. It's looks as though i can get it for around $490 includes shipping to CAN. Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

If you want a bombproof board that you can hammer tree runs with for a few years, and not worry , buy a Never Summer, either a Premier, or a Heritage (Heritage X if you've got large boots ). Otherwise, Ride and Lib Tech build a great board. It all depends on personal preference. An employee at a local snowboard shop turned me onto NS 5 years ago. After having a Premier for almost 4 years, and beating the ever living hell out of it, without even so much as a minor delam,
yeah.... they've got me as a permanent customer. Most of the NS freeride boards have steel edges around the tip / tail of the boards. A little extra insurance if you will. Not good if you're into freestyle or the park, but if you bounce off the occasional tree like I do, it's like a bumper on a car, nice to have if ya need it.........


----------

